# entry level tools (boxes and tapers)



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Title. Ive got two tapers that work with me (im the framer and hanger so bare with me!) that are wanting to get into running tools. They have some experience on boxes and really want to find a decent 10 and 12 for a fair price. I had them working with a minizook and they didnt like it (they love their homax, go figure) but they are set on getting some boxes.

So fellas whats a good starting point? What manufacturer has a good balance of quality and price. Heard a lot of mixed reviews on level 5 tools are they any good? 

Help me out guys im just an ignant framer


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Id say any boxes but I kind of wiish I got the power assist ones from tapetech. I have columbias and very happy with it. Also they hold there value pretty good

I think I payed 1250 for pump a 10 fatboy a 12 and the hydra extendable handle


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

All-Wall shows only $300 difference between a Level 5 set of boxes and Columbia or Drywall Master. In my opinion that's not enough to justify the lower price option. Like Corey says the Columbias hold their value if they decide to get rid of them. And you want to buy the best you can afford cause you will likely have them for a long time.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

nodnarb said:


> Title. Ive got two tapers that work with me (im the framer and hanger so bare with me!) that are wanting to get into running tools. They have some experience on boxes and really want to find a decent 10 and 12 for a fair price. I had them working with a minizook and they didnt like it (they love their homax, go figure) but they are set on getting some boxes.
> 
> So fellas whats a good starting point? What manufacturer has a good balance of quality and price. Heard a lot of mixed reviews on level 5 tools are they any good?
> 
> Help me out guys im just an ignant framer


you work commercial and that means you have a lot of stand ups and my advice go for Tape Tech power assist to have an easy life :thumbsup:

PS tell them to get a proper bazooka :yes:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Just a matter of time until Columbia comes out with power assist boxes. Who knows maybe they'll have a hydraulic power assist box. 


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Level 5 Tools*

Level 5 will offer the same warranty as others. You cannot go wrong with boxes, handles and pump. Pump is $259 WITH Filler! Check the pricing again, it's at least 30% below Columbia. Just my 2 cents


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

keke said:


> PS tell them to get a proper bazooka :yes:


They hate em. They have been hand taping and using banjos for 20 years, its two older hispanic twins. They are great finishers, Im just looking to help speed up their process. I guess its hard to teach an old dog new tricks.

As far as power assisted goes and columbias go they are pretty much out of the question. The company is paying for these and doesnt intend to dump a lot of money in it right off the bat, seeing as they bought a mini zook that just collected dust.

If they take to the tools then we'll invest more on down the line. In the mean time we are just getting their feet wet.



Level5 said:


> Level 5 will offer the same warranty as others. You cannot go wrong with boxes, handles and pump. Pump is $259 WITH Filler! Check the pricing again, it's at least 30% below Columbia. Just my 2 cents


Wheres the best place to buy level 5 tools (price wise)?

What are some of you guys opinions on level 5 tools?


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

All-Wall, Al's Taping Tools, Wall Tools all carry plus a long list of dealers in the US and Canada. If you can tell me a specific area we may be able to refer you to a location near you. Thank you!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

nodnarb said:


> What are some of you guys opinions on level 5 tools?


 Worked out good for me, Good basic get the job done tools, I haven't had any problems, Pumps as good as any, Zookas good, Some other brands have a few more whistles and bells etc but level 5 still get the tapes on, That 12 box in the pic was perfect out of the box.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

cazna said:


> Worked out good for me, Good basic get the job done tools.


Thats exactly what I'm looking for. Just basic no frills boxes. 



Level5 said:


> All-Wall, Al's Taping Tools, Wall Tools all carry plus a long list of dealers in the US and Canada. If you can tell me a specific area we may be able to refer you to a location near you. Thank you!


Dallas/Ft Worth, Tx


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

stay away from Tape Pro junk made who knows where, if joe from Trim Tex jumps in tell him to F*&# off and Americans are sick of Fakers 

Tell him to stick his bogus school and pay us to learn his products


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow! Tough day Joe?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

naww look at moore having to call Five-O for gripped tools, and then pay some other foreign company for tools that the original idea comes from USA, nuff even add USA to the name,


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> naww look at moore having to call Five-O for gripped tools, and then pay some other foreign company for tools that the original idea comes from USA, nuff even add USA to the name,


I cant wait to grab my next China made radio !!!! This pos US made one Is getting on my last nerve!!!


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

go cheep as you can find. play with them.go from there. its fun!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I cant wait to grab my next China made radio !!!! This pos US made one Is getting on my last nerve!!!


 
can post more seeing how its just one Nerve


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Check it out. 

http://youtu.be/wB3Jc6uUteI


http://youtu.be/wtJ1Gnh9wPU


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Good price and good quality go the ausie tape pro i run them there great and have power assist extendable handle everything columbia have great tool


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Check it out.
> 
> http://youtu.be/wB3Jc6uUteI
> 
> ...


Looks like they stole your idea Keke.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Gazman that its the most awesome thing i have seen all day i give that tool a big f*ck yeah


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

And they named it after gaz. 




http://youtu.be/wtJ1Gnh9wPU


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Didnt even realise am new to this site thanks to brightstar who posted the video thought it was gazman


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Wasn't gaz in the video. I ve called him the wall wizard before, because he's from OZ. 


http://youtu.be/wtJ1Gnh9wPU


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> Looks like they stole your idea Keke.


what idea Gaz ?:furious: I can't watch the video :furious: no longer available...because of copyright claim by Precision Taping


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

it is a small box handle. similar principal as the one you made.

http://www.tapetech.com/products/Handles/Box-Handle/Wizard-Compact-Finishing-Box-Handle


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

keke said:


> what idea Gaz ?:furious: I can't watch the video :furious: no longer available...because of copyright claim by Precision Taping


Hey, what's up with old moose boy? Don't get over to the other place much. Doesn't work to well on my phone.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> it is a small box handle. similar principal as the one you made.
> 
> http://www.tapetech.com/products/Handles/Box-Handle/Wizard-Compact-Finishing-Box-Handle


I feel cheated should have gone after that myself. I love my short handles. Do 95% of my boxing with these two. Never thought of combining the two though. Mmmmmm...... Ice help me here


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Oops


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

mld said:


> Mmmmmm...... Ice help me here


Ahh.... Never mind...











Now I gotta get to work and make up for the time I just spent on that.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That's genius !!! :thumbup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> That's genius !!! :thumbup:


I'll let you know how it works in about four hours.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

mld said:


> I'll let you know how it works in about four hours.


Worked pretty swell. Might see if I can change the angle of the trowel handle a little. Or not. It's just drywall.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like Iceman has some competition, clever man MLD :thumbup1:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> Looks like Iceman has some competition, clever man MLD :thumbup1:


Oh, I'm not even in the same class as ice. He makes tools for the sheer love of it. I just cobble stuff together as I go.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

mld said:


> Ahh.... Never mind...
> 
> View attachment 15049
> 
> ...


MLD, how did this design work out??


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Level5 said:


> MLD, how did this design work out??


Works pretty good for something I just slapped together. My advice for a short handle is make it adjustable-tilt not length- so much more adaptable. I have the DM one and it gets used for everything except boxing. The one I made is made pity of an old tape tech head with the pincher brake and a side handle from a drill. Bolt is fastened through the handle to the brake and I can adjust it by turning the handle. It's the only handle I use on walls and eight foot ceilings. I added the trowel handle to it a couple weeks ago and that works good in some spots. Angle isn't probably quite right, but there isn't a single piece off that handle that didn't come out of the scrap pile


----------

